# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  فصل قاضي أردني أقر بأن المرأة غير ملزمة بالأعمال المنزلية

## هدوء عاصف

*فصل قاضي أردني أقر بأن المرأة غير ملزمة بالأعمال المنزلية*
 

*الحصن FM*
*تم فصل قاض أردني  لإقراره بأن المرأة غير ملزمة قضائيا بالقيام بواجبات المنزل والأعمال  المنزلية، فضلا عن واجبها الحيوي العناية بالأطفال والإنجاب. وجاء فصل  القاض الأردني بدعوى مقامة من سيدة أردنية ضد زوجها حيث أقر القاضي بأن  المرأة المتزوجة غير ملزمة قضائيا القيام بالأعمال المنزلية.*


**
 *نياااااااااااااااااالك* !


*وذكرت  وسائل إعلام أردنية أن "سيدة أردنية رفعت دعوى أمام محكمة أردنية ضد زوجها  الذي كان يجبرها تحت ضغط الكلام القاسي على القيام بالأعمال المنزلية  وإعداد الطعام وتوفيره والقيام بالأعمال المنزلية ورعاية الأبناء وتدريسهم  وإحضار المتطلبات المنزلية بحجة أنه واجبها الشرعي".*

*وأشارت السيدة في دعواها إلى أن "زوجها كان يوجه إليها  عبارات التأنيب ويؤكد لها أن عملها في المنزل وخارجه واجب شرعي". وقال  أستاذ الشريعة والدراسات الاسلامية منذر زيتون إن "خدمة الزوجة في المنزل  أمر مستحب وأحياناً يكون ملزماً من ناحية دينية، لكنه غير ملزم من ناحية  قضائية".*
*مشددا على أنه "لا يجوز إجبار المرأة على القيام بخدمة  المنزل والزوج والأولاد بصورة منفردة لأن المرأة لها وظائفها الحيوية أيضاً  من الحمل والإنجاب ورعاية الأبناء".*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والمطلوب يعني حنا نشتغل بالبيت بدالهم :yelling::yelling::yelling::yelling::yelling:

----------


## سنفورة

ليش يعني ما يكون في تعاون بينهم ؟؟؟؟يعني شو بصير للزلمة لما يساعد زوجتو ؟؟؟؟(نفسي أعرف؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (3): 
 :SnipeR (24):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش يعني ما يكون في تعاون بينهم ؟؟؟؟يعني شو بصير للزلمة لما يساعد زوجتو ؟؟؟؟(نفسي أعرف؟؟؟


لأنو المرأة مرأة وعليها كل الشغل بالبيت

----------


## سنفورة

كل شغل البيت والله حرام عليك !!!
 :SnipeR (3):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كل شغل البيت والله حرام عليك !!!


اه كل الشغل شو بدك أكثر من هيك هذا واجبكم

----------


## سنفورة

:Argue1:   :Argue1:   :Argue1:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لازم يساعدها  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش ضروري كثير حسب الظروف طبعا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]برأيي قرار الفصل كان للأسف "جائر" لإنه القاضي "برأيي" ما أخطأ والزوج اللي بعامل زوجته بهالطريقة "شغل بالإجبار مع التأنيب" ما بستاهل نسوان هاد كتير عليه يكون اسمه "زلمة" اصلا !![/align]*

----------


## &روان&

**

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*حلو الوحده تشتغل في بيتها وتعد كل شي فيه لانه هيك الوحده بتحس بلنعمه وهيه نعمة البيت والعائله 
بس المراه مش ملزمه ولازم يكون في تعاون
وما لازم يكون في اجبار*

----------

